# Interview with PRN



## emtkrf85 (Dec 13, 2016)

So nervous. I have had my license for two years and have not worked it. In process of renewing it now. Have a interview with PRN as I jump from a decade long CNA to EMT. Anyone knows their hiring process.

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 13, 2016)

emtkrf85 said:


> Anyone knows their hiring process.



Application -> written -> interview.


----------



## emtkrf85 (Dec 14, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Application -> written -> interview.


Do you or have you worked their before. Also thank you

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 14, 2016)

emtkrf85 said:


> Do you or have you worked their before. Also thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk



Worked, no. I interviewed with them (refused the offer) and had a few ride-outs a few years ago. Therefore, my insight into PRN is rather limited. I do have a general idea about the company, but that's the extent of my knowledge.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 14, 2016)

There's better companies out there... Just saying!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> There's better companies out there... Just saying!


OP, what the above poster is trying to say is...
http://emtlife.com/threads/hall-ambulance.40671/

Ha! Yeah, _that_ just happened! The Cult strikes again.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> OP, what the above poster is trying to say is...
> http://emtlife.com/threads/hall-ambulance.40671/
> 
> Ha! Yeah, _that_ just happened! The Cult strikes again.



Come join us... you won't be disappointed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Come join us... you won't be disappointed!


Weeell, maybe a smidge. Bakersfield and Los Angeles are quite literally worlds apart. If we could swap locations with SLO, or AMR Santa Barbara I would have damn near zero gripes. Ah, the coast.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Weeell, maybe a smidge. Bakersfield and Los Angeles are quite literally worlds apart. If we could swap locations with SLO, or AMR Santa Barbara I would have damn near zero gripes. Ah, the coast.



I agree with you there. How I love the fresh air! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emtkrf85 (Dec 14, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> There's better companies out there... Just saying!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go on!!! Like whom

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 14, 2016)

emtkrf85 said:


> Go on!!! Like whom
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk



Hall Ambulance Service Inc out of Bakersfield CA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 14, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Hall Ambulance Service Inc out of Bakersfield CA.



The undisputed kings of rural EMS.

I've heard they got cookies too.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 14, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> The undisputed kings of rural EMS.
> 
> I've heard they got cookies too.



Wait... We have cookies? Apparently I didn't get the memo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> The undisputed kings of *California *rural EMS...I've heard they got cookies too.


There fixed it. And yes, we do...Smith's cookies (for all my Bako breathren).


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> There fixed it. And yes, we do...Smith's cookies (for all my Bako breathren).



Gotta love Smith's snickerdoodle cookies! One of the few I can eat with food allergies!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> The undisputed kings of *Central California *rural EMS.



Fixed your fix ! I've heard that Riggs is more or less on par.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Gotta love Smith's snickerdoodle cookies! One of the few I can eat with food allergies!


The champagne cake is legit.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> The champagne cake is legit.



I might have to try that, assuming it agrees with my food allergies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Fixed your fix ! I've heard that Riggs is more or less on par.


You are correct, sir. American (Fresno) ain't half bad neither and for anyone that gaff's, I'm told Air Methods bought out/ is buying out their HEMS division in regards to the helicopters/ pilots.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> You are correct, sir. American (Fresno) ain't half bad neither and for anyone that gaff's, I'm told Air Methods bought out/ is buying out their HEMS division in regards to the helicopters/ pilots.



Air Methods has been supplying Riggs with pilots for sometime now I do believe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Air Methods has been supplying Riggs with pilots for sometime now I do believe.


Yes, TMK their setup is identical to ours, hospital-based. As is SkyLife (American/ Fresno).


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> You are correct, sir. American (Fresno) ain't half bad neither and for anyone that gaff's, I'm told Air Methods bought out/ is buying out their HEMS division in regards to the helicopters/ pilots.



Yep, American too. Had the pleasure to work with a few dudes who came from that system. 24K gold.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Yep, American too. Had the pleasure to work with a few dudes who came from that system. 24K gold.


They're a pseudo-AMR of the San Joaquin Valley, but in all fairness the wole reason I discovered Hall in the first place.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> They're a pseudo-AMR of the San Joaquin Valley, but in all fairness the wole reason I discovered Hall in the first place.



From what I was told, their setup is very similar to HALL's in terms of comms & response model.

Damn IAFF to 7 hells.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> From what I was told, their setup is very similar to HALL's in terms of comms & response model.
> 
> Damn IAFF to 7 hells.


Ya got me. I almost did a RAL with them, of course we all know almost doesn't count. They have a cool set up, but their protocols are pretty stringent. Most of them seem to kind of schlub around with the similar AMR bop even I was guilty of prior to coming here, but I got no beefs with 'em. They're very well respected and established within CCEMS.

I think I am just a tad envious of their ballcaps, polos, and 1/4 zip pullovers. See?? Psuedo-AMR.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Ya got me. I almost did a RAL with them, of course we all know almost doesn't count. They have a cool set up, but their protocols are pretty stringent. Most of them seem to kind of schlub around with the similar AMR bop even I was guilty of prior to coming here, but I got no beefs with 'em. They're very well respected and established within CCEMS.
> 
> I think I am just a tad envious of their ballcaps, polos, and 1/4 zip pullovers. See?? Psuedo-AMR.



AMR are just parroting the FD attitudes (at least in LACo). I've dealt with AMR Ventura Co & SBCo, they're nothing like that. I think it's safe to blame the hose draggers for everything.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> AMR are just parroting the FD attitudes (at least in LACo). I've dealt with AMR Ventura Co & SBCo, they're nothing like that. I think it's safe to blame the hose draggers for everything.


Some things never change. Oh and as far as the comm centers, theirs is a bit different than ours. Our ground group is dispatched by our own dispatchers, and fire is dispatched by theirs; county and city being dispatched by the same comm center. The only ones dispatched by ECC (our county and city fire dispatch) is the helicopter services, MV-1, and Mercy Air (14) respectively.

On the other hand, American Ambulance dispatches for both their company and the the county fire services and are collectively known as "Fresno EMS"...for anyone who cares.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 14, 2016)

It's safe to say that this thread was totally hijacked and sidetracked! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 14, 2016)

Yeah dude, who cares about PRN anyway. Pfft !


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 14, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Yeah dude, who cares about PRN anyway. Pfft !



They're only cared about on a PRN basis... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 14, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Yeah dude, who cares about PRN anyway. Pfft !



Well... at least they're not Ambulnz.

Perhaps they should combine forces...

I can see it now...

PRN Ambulnz...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 14, 2016)

If a two hour drive to Bakersfield is too far, AMR Rancho/Riverside/Ventura are also pretty solid from what I've heard....Anyways.....It's been a little over 3 years since I've worked for PRN, and they've since been bought out by another company and things have changed drastically since when I was there I hear, so I don't think I can offer much. I can say when I applied there many moons ago it was a straight forward EMT quiz, skills was opening an O2 tank and attaching an NRB and putting it on a manikin head and a simple interview and easy peasy lemon squeezy I had a job offer. No clue what the current hiring process is like. However, one thing that hasn't changed is the fact that PRN is a straight forward IFT only company that is almost exclusively non-emergency transports so whatever the new process is won't (well shouldn't) exactly be very difficult. Just don't be an unlikeable knucklehead who brain dumped all your EMT school knowledge and you'll be fine.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 14, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> No clue what the current hiring process is like



It's still the same. Add their Kaiser contract (former plus current that they 'inherited' from Bowers), ALS rigs running BLS calls & all other ridiculous LACo stuff. The few good things about PRN is that they're still better than the rest of the funny shoebox-sized 'ambulance' companies, they have a few solid people, there are decent entry-level benefits for F/T employees & their checks don't bounce. A better place than most to get one's feet wet, then inevitably move on. Not a lot to choose from in LACo anyway.

OP, I don't know what your end goal is, but if you can't get on board with AMR or Care, take a gig with PRN. Just stay away from all the 1-800's (and especially Amberlmpz).


----------



## ambulancemarl (Dec 20, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Well... at least they're not Ambulnz.
> 
> Perhaps they should combine forces...
> 
> ...


What if it's Ambulnz?


----------

